# Eagle Eyes CCTV, can't view cameras as 'ip not accessible'



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi there,

Hope someone can help me out here...

I have the Eagle Eyes CCTV systems set-up on my house which I can monitor on my phone from anywhere. A long time ago the system stopped working on my Android phone and I was unable to view the CCTV from the app as I was getting an 'ip not accessible' message. I just couldn't get the view to work on my phone so I left it because the setup at home was still working and we could replay any suspicious activity there and then.

I've recently come to realise that I really need to be able to view activity around the house while I am not there. Thing is, the app on my sons iPhone was still working so I copied all the settings info onto the app on my Android phone and it worked!

Thing is, it's now stopped working again and I am getting the 'ip not accessible' message so I cannot see any camera view on the phone app once again. 
I'm really confused here. I have not changed any settings on the app on my phone and I can't see why the IP wouldn't be accessible anymore? The system itself is getting old and it's proving to be problematic trying to try and discover a solution online. Some of the older Eagle Eyes forum threads do mention this problem and advise on 'port forwarding' as a possible solution, does this sound right?

Any advice here (or pointers in the right direction) would be much appreciated.

Many thanks for your time.

GingerOverlord


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Port forwarding would be a configuration change in your home router. I don't know your home network setup, but if it was working, that would imply that port forwarding is already configured or that it isn't necessary. Having said that, if port forwarding is already enabled and the IP of the CCTV system changes, that will break the forwarding or if your external IP (ie: IP provided by your ISP) changes, then your configuration in your phone is likely trying to connect to the wrong IP.


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Oddba11,

Cheers for your response.

My port isn't forwarded, I've had no reason to do this. It can only be something to do with the IP or the devices I am trying to connect to the cameras with. Hmmm...

Cheers,

GingerOverlord


----------

